# sensi star



## parkingjoe (Jan 10, 2007)

its a biggun about meter diameter and about 3ft tall  but really too big for system i made  but hey **** happens and as you all probably know by now usually to me 

thats a fullsize trashbin in background for size thing 

so day one of the final sensi star ill ever grow been growing this on and off for past 7 years approx and last time i grew out a mother plant was when i first gotta hold of this strain and did everything wrong and yeilded 8oz dry in soil mix 

so this brings me to this hydro set-up i know its a bit rough but ill sort it out as soon as possible 

fed canna nutes from today in clay pebbles after being torn from its soil rootbound bucket 

under 1 x 400w plantstar bulbed hps.

ph 6.0
cf 1.9

bit high as star dont like high concentrations of nutes but twas in a rush 

anyway i realisically expect 8-10oz dry from this so ill keep ya all updated folks 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 10, 2007)

itll be getting trimmed down at some stage and its looking a bit ragity due to being in bin liner for about 2 hours also in 10 litre bucket with drainage holes on recirculation system 12 hours constant dripper during lights on and nuthin when lights are off


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 10, 2007)

Personally I would say looking a little dry m'man.  Not from the leaf wilt (that can be confusing as under/overwatering can cause that) but from the stems.  They usually do not tilt/wilt like that unless overly drying out. 

Otherwise,  Nice Bush!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2007)

overwatered if anything zarnon as was in 10 litre pot rootbound in soil mix and like i said i unmercifully tore root ball off and repotted in clay pebbles but it also was inside a trashcan bag for couple of hours too.


cheers for advice anyway dude.

will be sorting something better out today regarding dripper system and trimming back branches too.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 12, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 12, 2007)

english bulll terrier 2.5 years old


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2007)

enjoy just update to show its still standing:bolt: 

well lying down but reaching for the light with those budsites 


pkj


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice tree bro.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 15, 2007)

Mmmmm...Sensi Star...gonna be following this one...


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...Sensi Star...gonna be following this one...


 
I know man!! I'd love to get ahold of some shiskaberry and sensitron too.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 20, 2007)

added a res heater so happy days are here again


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 6, 2007)

the other piccies are same plants 7-8 weeks from rooting and now 5 weeks into flower and grown in soil fed ionic nutes for soil and its  newbie growers 1st time growing under 1 x 600w hps and there are 4 plants in pics in 10 litre pots  so everythings looking superbeace: 

enjoy folks


oh the other pic is friends doggy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry so as to not confuse you all same plant means same strain the 4 plants came from the bigger single star plant and are as healthy as you could want.........

bloody newbie growers ......bah humbug.



roflmao.



pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2007)

*Whats up PJ you growing machine.   What else can i say but damn that lady is HOT. :aok:  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 7, 2007)

Looking good, man.

That SS will do the job nicely.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2007)

update today checked at buddys and the heater alarm was sounding and buddy was oblivious considering he lives in a bungalow and the ceiling is only 3 foot away from his head when standing........this is what im up gagainst trying to grow this massive sized plant at his home     


anyway new one ordered should be here tomorrow so starting to form clusters for a few very nice colas


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 25, 2007)

must be 1month + into flower and nowts happening so hopefully this week the 2 x 600's will be blasting some buddage into the waste of space star. 

ps trimmed it a little 

pkjeace:


----------



## rami (Feb 25, 2007)

lookin great man...i wonder how much will this yeild..shes huuuuuuge!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful... what a nice plant.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 8, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




decided to stand the sensi star the right way up and added a cane to support the colas and added a 600 hps so now evenly lit so hopefully some buddage will soon happen. 


so under 1000w now so fingers and everything else crossed. 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 9, 2007)

now got a bit of heat with 1 x 400hps and 1 x 600 hps buds starting to form properly 


yippee:headbang: 

pkj


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

man looks like you will have a nice yeild off it.... i hope you took some clones!


----------



## rami (Mar 9, 2007)

lookin great..cant wait to see some nice fat buds on this one...keep it up.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 10, 2007)

nah not doing the sensi star again have 2 clones but this is the last of the star for me as it takes ages to root clones. 


have had this actual plant since about 2000 and cloned cloned cloned 


i expect about 5-6 oz from this but due to few initial probs cold, stress etc etc if everything had gone to plan a good 8oz+ easy as this is probably the biggest star ive ever grown nearest to this was size wise was about 25% smaller and yileded 9oz dry under 1 x 400 hps and its under 1000w at present and soon be under 2 x 600w hps with brand new bulbs.eace: 


ill find a photo of star that gave me 8oz years ago .


onto bigger better yielders now with crit mass, power palnt and soon artic sun and soon cheese 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 10, 2007)

this is the star 8oz from years ago


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 13, 2007)

enjoy 

pkj


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 13, 2007)

Man those are looking really sweet.  We can't wait to see you pull some fat buds off it.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

wow that nasty sucker is gonna produce....   eace:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

now under 2 x 600w hps's so things should start to happen now 


thing is its really in the way of next grow of 30 unknown indicas  soon to be rooted so just have to play it by ear and see how far this gets before its placed to the side for the new clones to get going 


enjoy

pkj


----------



## theyorker (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn PKJ...It'd be a shame not to take that plant to full flower, she's a beauty.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2007)

hi yorker it will go to full flower just be sidelined aka to the side of main light sources.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 19, 2007)

last shot before its sidelined for next crop which is mainly artic sun 

x about 30 give or take a few which will be unknown indicas:guitar: 


enjoy.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 19, 2007)

artic sun x 29 and 1 x dutch passion power plant.


this new grow will stay in this star thread


enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 20, 2007)

decided to hang one lamp vertically to lighten up side underdeveloped budsites.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*PJ that plant is just flat out killer. I mean she is tight from top to bottom and that main cola is sweet. How tall is she? *


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 20, 2007)

id say about 3.5ft tall and more os less the same across.


by tight do you mean internode spacing being close which is a trait of sensi star anyway.

its a bag of **** i kid you not but will provide my buddy and me with some very smooth giggly smoke.

but now all systems go for artic sun clones from thursday placed into system when i get it finished as im still sorting my own grow room out as ive decided to paint it all again....


cheers for comments tbg


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2007)

ha ha ha sussed why the star is so slow budding......

mate has an electric card meter so basically for you usa dudes thats a card you put into an electric meter once you have topped up with credit similar to mobile phone cards.


so i called today at mates grow and he is sat in dark.electric gone and he has no money for meter to obtain more electric so i buy some and ask how many times has electric ran out since we have been growing this star..

NO MORE THAN 10 TIMES IN ABOUT 5 WEEKS.


jesus h christ i mean here comes seed city..

pissed off dudes.

pkj


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2007)

she looks great!


i do notice youve had light intensity curl going on for a while since u added more lumens.... i would back the light(s) off of them until the leaves uncurl and look normal.....then you know u have it in the optimal rage. growth gets stunted when the lumens are to intense.


cant wait to see that monster harvested, and a full blown smoke report- i just aquired a sensi star cross and im interested on how she smokes....


GROW ON JOE!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2007)

hi trillionjs thanks for advice its porobably more likely the leaf curl was lack of heat along with light intensity as this has been going on for a few weeks.


truthfully more likely the fact power has gone off about 10 times during this grow.

lol


as for smoke report ill do one now.

1. bag appeal second to none best smoke outside of amsterdam according to all my mates.

2. smelliness fruity and still stinks thru 6 zip bags.

3. smoke smooth as anything lovely fruity tasty.

4. stone my legs are always the 1st to be hit lack of movement .rofl..then head and then follows the giggles and talking absolute rubbish and ability to watch the shopping channel and actually discuss the crap being sold as though its relevant to anything.its not.

all in all the best smoke about


pkj


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2007)

well here goes its looking like a bag of **** this star plant  due to my best buddies lack of getting off his fat lazy pot smoking arse to even check if the plant living 7ft above his head is alive or dead.. 


so its make or break for him now ive given him an ultimatum water/feed these new plants until i next drop by in 4 days time if they are dead forget the next groq as it aint happening ******* 


lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2007)

3.5 oz dry and the worst sensi star ive ( well stoopid mate) has ever grown.


post some pics of star before chop asap.  having pc probs still now on linux and getting my head aroud this new operating system is causing me sever brain ache.


rofl

ps had trouble getting properly stoned off it.well the star is at an end now as my only surviving clone bit the dust by mistake.


**** happens.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

worst yeild yet due to friends lack of interest growing the lazy bastard 

about 4 oz looked great smelt great tasted shite and did next to nuthin stone wise 

pkj


----------

